# Happy St. Patrick's Day



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

make sure to wear green, it makes you invisible to leprechauns.








and I don't know about you, but I don't want him to pinch me.


----------



## The Doctor (Mar 15, 2010)

I have my green on and can't wait till the day is over to properly celebrate St Patty's day!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy Saint Patrick's Day! I'm wearing green to keep this guy away:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Happy Saint Patrick's Day! I'm wearing green to keep this guy away:


when I was in school fellow students were idiots(as they still are) and would choose to ignore the green I wore(in the form of big earrings, rings, necklaces, ribbons, bandannas and any other possibility) however since I didn't own green shirts at the time I didn't wear one so the people claimed I wasn't wearing any, even a few times when I wore some of those fake, plastic Hawaiian leis around my neck. People still pinched me and said I wasn't wearing any green. Today I'm wearing a bright green shirt so no one can have any reason to say I'm not wearing green, unless they are color-blind, which I know some people who are but they can see green, they just can't see red. So! No excuses!!!! isn't it sad how horrible idiot school children can ruin a perfectly good holiday??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy St. Pat's day!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a big St. Patricks party every year & the keg of green beer was delivered to my house 40 minutes ago Happy St. Patricks's Day everyone!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy St. Patty's Day to everyone! My town which is 90% Irish Catholic celebates this day bigtime. The bars will be packed today/tonight. My hubby has his dart game tonight so I will stop by and share a pint with him and the team. I intend on walking so I don't have to deal with finding a parking spot or dealing with cops.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Just got home from my Mom's-we had corned beef and cabbage. Good stuff! There was beer too, but it wasn't green.


----------

